

Async loading of Github’s gists without jQuery - JeanSebTr
http://blog.jeansebtr.com/post/36590722386/async-loading-of-githubs-gists-without-jquery-31-loc

======
alain_gilbert
Pretty way to get around Tumblr limitations !

